# Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

I wish this post would show before the poll. I firstly want to say, this work is currently in 70th place on Talk Classical's Recommended Works! Although, suffice to say, to me it is one of the greatest works in all of music. (I think I said some other favorites were _Die Walkure_ but honestly I have selective memory _comparing _stuff and remembering thousands of pieces..!)

What I wanted tell you is, that if you're interested in deeply considering this piece, as my representative pick I might recommend the Alan Gilbert version first paying attention to the middle core (a masterpiece segment in-of-itself, I'll exactly link this below.) I might recommend this to get the best perspective if you're new or more interested now in the piece.

A few of us here are passionate about _Scheherazade _and Rimsky-Korsakov. I've always had a soft place in my heart for music that_ represents adventure and evokes eclectic scenes, meant sometimes for sentimental reflection or wonderful action, flowing together as a cohesive story but also in of themselves really _flowing, _using other instruments for textures and colors such as percussion! because it's so much more imaginative. _But that's my story. Provide your opinions on this work and structure, and preferred recordings, I'd love to hear!


A recommended Scheherazade preview
Here is one recommended listening reduction of the phenomenal Classical monument, and see all the other member recommendations below.

_Scheherazade
"Finale of II to finale of III"_










Proceed to IV here!

Finally, where to go after Scheherazade? What are your favorite recommendations to those who love this work? One possible critique of Scheherazade is that


Spoiler



it does lack more of the _brass counterparts _and counterpoint. If you enjoy the work, it may be a worthy endeavor to additionally check out Mahler and Sibelius. However, my personal recommendations from here would be orchestral works by the French, Maurice Ravel such as his Spanish epochs, and especially other works by Rimsky and Russian symphonists like Borodin or Garayev.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

10 of course! One of the greatest compositions in classical music! One of my absolute favorite works by any composer. Definitely one of my top 20, probably top 10, compositions by any composer.

Is it really in tier 70 of TC's recommended works?!??


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I gave it an 8 (4/6 on the artrockometer, "important" but not "essential"). When I started exploring classical music in the mid 80s (I was around 30), melodious music was my main driver and this fit the bill like few other works. Almost four decades later it has been surpassed by scores upon scores of other works in my appreciation, but I still like it.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Another 8 from me. My mother introduced me to classical music when I was a toddler and "Scheherazade" was one of her favourites, so I literally grew up hearing it from time to time. Two favourite recordings of mine are Beecham's classic account and another, less outstanding IMO (somewhat underpowered first movement) but still highly enjoyable one from my distant ancestor Lovro von Matacic.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

haziz said:


> Is it really in tier 70 of TC's recommended works?!??


My subjective feedback on this is a thought experiment, that Scheherazade is a superbly unique piece like Beethoven's 9th, but that the whole compositional philosophy of Scheherazade was and really comes down to: longing for more, Beethoven's only by comparison is: having plenty enough. So a question I think of sometimes, is why one interpretive philosophy about how we hear music is more popular than the other? ie. both are quite original and distinct artworks, but some perceive not. If you hear music through that different lens above (even if my analogy is distant) you'll come to different conclusions on what sounds original, worthy, profound. Scheherazade isn't in the 70th tier, there are 70 works above it, but there remains an issue. The symphonic work is in very split agreement, remaining some form of enigma for many and one of the truest masterpieces for few: just ask how some feel about it and you'll get no shortage of Beethoven's 9th type of reactions. This poll is one way to see it could be well above 40th place. One of Talk Classical's Most-Treasured - Scheherazade


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I loved the work as a youngster but don't ever listen to it these days. It didn't stand the test of time for me - gave it a 7 for nostalgic considerations.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

6. Never liked it all that much. Some picturesque moments but overall way too long, and the tunes tend to repeat and outstay their welcome. It might have become a better piece condensed to 20-25 min. I prefer Antar and the shorter opera suites. I don't actively dislike Sheherazade and would probably not switch it off but I don't listen to it even every other year, I guess.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

10/10. One of my absolute favorite works for close to 60 years. Never tire of hearing it and it's a lot of fun to play, too. I probably have more Scheherazade's on disk than any other piece of music. Where does one go after? It opened the doors to Rimsky's magical sound world, especially the operas and the suites derived from them. The only other composers who come close are Balakirev, Kalinnikov, and some Glazunov.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

Scheherazade's a masterpiece. It’s long been a source of some of the most inspired album covers in the history of classical music:


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

R-K's _Antar_ is similarly colorful and exotic. Try it if you haven't heard it. And of course Stravinsky's _Firebird_ (suite), but you probably have already thought of that.

I didn't vote because something like _Scheherazade_ is kind of beyond my likes or dislikes. It's iconic and such a perfect thing of its kind that it would be hard to imagine the world without it.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## S P Summers (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

10/10 for me too. Here's my list of favorite recordings of Scheherazade, along with some complaints. I've also placed a number of asterisks next to each,

A. Pre-digital era,

1. *Igor Markevitch, London Symphony Orchestra:





2. *Pierre Monteux, London Symphony Orchestra:





3. *Sir Thomas Beecham, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra:





4. *Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra--I love the great playing of the 1st violinist & orchestra here!!!--both arguably the best on record. Though some days I feel that Ormandy can occasionally plod in this music, while other days I'm more than fine with his spacious pacing. You certainly hear the whole score with Ormandy! Which doesn't mean that this performance is lacking in excitement: on the contrary, with orchestral playing of this incredibly high caliber, it's one of the most exciting on record (& perhaps I should have ranked it higher on my list...):









Rimsky Korsakov: Scheherezade - Philadelphia Orchestra, Ormandy - vinyl LP dub


Photos used in the video are from the Discogs website. They're not photos of my actual record, but another copy of the same album.Equipment used: Technics SL...




www.youtube.com





5. Leopold Stokowski, London Symphony Orchestra--this is some people's favorite version, but I find Stokowki too unrelentingly dramatic in places (where IMO, the drama gets overdone). To my ears, both Markevitch & Monteux show greater subtley in this music; even if Stokowski does whip up more excitement than anyone else. (I suspect Stokowski's tape was sped up--it just doesn't sound natural.):






tie--6. Yvegeny Svetlanov, USSR State Symphony Orchestra:





tie--6. André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra:
1968 Scheherazade - Previn

B. Digital era,

1. *Kyril Kondrashin, Concertgebouw Orchestra--this is one of the better conducted versions recorded from the digital era, IMO. The only slight detraction is that 1st violinist Herman Krebbers has too light a violin tone for this music, despite the excellence of his playing. Otherwise, it's one of the top versions, IMO: RIMSKY-KORSAKOV: Scheherazade op. 35 / Kondrashin · Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

Tie-2. *Vladimir Ashkenazy, Philharmonia Orchestra--once it gets going, this is a very underrated version, & the 1st violinist, Christopher Warren-Green plays exceptionally well: Rimsky Korsakov - “Scheherazade” 　Ashkenazy Philharmonia

Tie-2. *Valery Gergiev, Mariinsky Theatre Orchestra--Hybrid SACD:
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - Gergiev / Mariinsky Theatre Orchestra

3. *Charles Dutoit, Symphonie Orchestre de Montreal. Dutoit is more leisurely like Ormandy, but there is never any sense of plodding, & he conducts the whole score brilliantly (though his version is cooler & less romantic & heartfelt than Ormandy's): Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, Op. 35 - The Sea and Sinbad's Ship

4. *Riccardo Muti, Philadelphia Orchestra--I don't enjoy Muti's Philly orchestra quite as much as Ormandy's, but it was still a great orchestra during the Muti years, & I'm certainly not complaining, either, as they play very well: Rimsky Korsakov - Scheherazade - Philadelphia Orchestra - Riccardo Muti

5. Yuri Termirkanov, New York Philharmonic: Scheherazade, Op. 35: The Sea and Sinbad's Ship

The OP asks, "Finally, where to go after Scheherazade?"

I. Like others, I'd recommend continuing with more works by Rimsky-Korsakov. His other big masterpiece, IMO, is hIs opera (and the orchestral suite based on the opera), "The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitzeh", & then maybe his "Antar" Symphonic Suite (formerly his Symphony No. 2). I'd most suggest that you hear the following works by him,

1. Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov,

--***Symphony No. 3:
Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov - Symphony No.3 in C-major, Op.32 (1873)
Rimsky-Korsakov : Symphony No. 3 in C major Op. 32 (second version) (1866-73 rev. 1886)
--***Symphony No. 2 "Antar", which the composer later changed into a symphonic suite:
Rimsky-Korsakov : Antar, Symphonic Suite Op. 9 (third version) (1868 rev. 1875/1897)
Rimsky-Korsakov [Ри́мский-Ко́рсаков]: Symphony No. 2 [Symphonic Suite] “Antar”, Op. 9
RIMSKY KORSAKOV - Symphonie No.2

The suites or musical tableau of his operas that are based on fairy tales & legends: Rimsky-Korsakov: Opera suites

_--**Sadko_:








Nikolai Rimsky Korsakov - Sadko, Op. 5 (1867/92)


Nikolai Andreyevich Rimsky-Korsakov (Russian: Никола́й Андре́евич Ри́мский-Ко́рсаков; 18 March [O.S. 6 March] 1844 – 21 June [O.S. 8 June] 1908) was a Russia...




www.youtube.com





_--***The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh:








Rimsky-Korsakov - The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh - Leningrad / Mravinsky


Nikolai Rimsky-KorsakovThe Legend of Invisible City of Kitezh - SuitePaean to the Wilderness 0:00Wedding procession 4:28Tartar invasion & Battle of Kershenet...




www.youtube.com












Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov: "The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh and the Maiden Fevroniya"


Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra conductor Valery Gergiev Musikverein, Vienna, 15 January 2012.*musical scenes




www.youtube.com












Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh and the Maiden Fevroniya Suite: I. Prelude: A Hymn to Nature


Provided to YouTube by NAXOS of AmericaLegend of the Invisible City of Kitezh and the Maiden Fevroniya Suite: I. Prelude: A Hymn to Nature · Russian National...




www.youtube.com




_








Rimsky-Korsakov: The Legend of the invisible City of Kitezh and the Maiden Fevronia -...


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupRimsky-Korsakov: The Legend of the invisible City of Kitezh and the Maiden Fevronia - Introduction "In Praise of ...




www.youtube.com





_--***The Snow Maiden:








Rimsky-Korsakov: The Snow Maiden - Suite


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupRimsky-Korsakov: The Snow Maiden - Suite · Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra · David Zinman · Roberta Alexander · ...




www.youtube.com




_








"The Snow Maiden (Suite)" by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov (Audio + Full Score)


pf: Mikhail Pletnev cond/ Russian National Orchestra0:00 - Introduction3:34 - Dance of the Birds6:24 - Cortege8:14 - Dance of the TumblersThe Snow Maiden (su...




www.youtube.com












Rimsky-Korsakov: The Snow Maiden / Prologue - Introduction - "Konyets zimye; propyeli petukhi"


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupRimsky-Korsakov: The Snow Maiden / Prologue - Introduction - "Konyets zimye; propyeli petukhi" · Drago Dimitrievi...




www.youtube.com












Rimsky-Korsakov : The Snow Maiden, Suite from the opera (1880-81 arr. ca.1890)


I. IntroductionII. Dance of the BirdsIII. Procession of Tsar Berendey (Cortege)IV. Dance of the Skomorokhi (Tumblers).Performed by the Scottish National Orch...




www.youtube.com





_--**The Golden Cockerel:








The Golden Cockerel Suite: I. Tsar Dodon in His Palace


Provided to YouTube by The Orchard EnterprisesThe Golden Cockerel Suite: I. Tsar Dodon in His Palace · Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov · Victor Fedotov · Saint Peter...




www.youtube.com




_








Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov - The Golden Cockerel Suite (1909-1910 [posth])


"The composer's last opera 'Zolotoy petushok' or 'The Golden Cockerel' is a 'dramatized fable' (nebïlitsa v litsakh), based on an imitation folk tale in vers...




www.youtube.com





--**Capriccio Espagnol:








Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol, Op. 34 - 1. Alborada


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupRimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol, Op. 34 - 1. Alborada · London Symphony Orchestra · Igor MarkevitchRimsky-Kor...




www.youtube.com





_II. Then, I'd recommend getting to know the music of his students, especially those that best learned how to orchestrate from Rimsky-Korsakov:_

1. Igor Stravinsky,

--***The Firebird:








Stravinsky: The Firebird (L'oiseau de feu) - Ballet (1910) - Introduction


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupStravinsky: The Firebird (L'oiseau de feu) - Ballet (1910) - Introduction · Orchestre symphonique de Montréal · C...




www.youtube.com




--***Petrouchka:








Stravinsky: Petrouchka - Version 1911 - Scene 4 - The Shrovetide Fair


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupStravinsky: Petrouchka - Version 1911 - Scene 4 - The Shrovetide Fair · Armas Maiste · Orchestre symphonique de M...




www.youtube.com












Zweden conducts Petrouchka


http://www.concertport.com/product/data/id/203/Igor Stravinsky: Petrouchka (Version 1911)Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra / Jaap van Zweden, Conducto...




www.youtube.com




--***Le baiser de la fée, or The Fairy's Kiss:








Igor Stravinsky : Le baiser de la fée, Ballet in one act (1928 rev. 1950)


I. Scene I. Prologue: A Storm 00:00-08:15II. Scene II. A Village Fête 08:15-19:35III. Scene III. By the Mill 19:35-41:00IV. Scene IV. Epilogue : Land of Eter...




www.youtube.com












Stravinsky: The Fairy's Kiss - Berceuse Of The Eternal Dwellings (fig. 215)


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupStravinsky: The Fairy's Kiss - Berceuse Of The Eternal Dwellings (fig. 215) · The Cleveland Orchestra · Oliver Kn...




www.youtube.com




--***Le rossingnol (opera):








Igor Stravinsky: Le rossignol, opera in three acts after Hans Christian Andersen (1908-09)/(1913-14)


Act I (1908-09) 00:00-16:30IntroductionFishermanNightingale's AriaChamberlain, Bonze, Cook, CourtiersSecond Entrance of the NightingaleChamberlain and Bonze...




www.youtube.com




--***Le chant du rossignol (Poème symphonique):








Le chant du rossignol - Poème symphonique


Provided to YouTube by naïve classiqueLe chant du rossignol - Poème symphonique · Sinfonieorchester des Südwestfunks · Ernest Bour · Igor StravinskyErnest Bo...




www.youtube.com





2. Nikolai Tcherepnin,

--***Narcisse et Echo: Nikolai Tcherepnin (1873-1945) : Narcisse et Echo, ballet Op. 40 (1911)

--*Le Pavillon d'Armide:








Nikolai Tcherepnin (1873-1945) : Le Pavillon d'Armide, Suite from the ballet Op.29a (1906)


I. L'introduction et scène premièreII. Courantes. Danse des heuresIII. La scène d'animation du gobelinIV. Grande Valse nobleV. La plainte d'ArmideVI. Danse d...




www.youtube.com





_--**The Enchanted Kingdom:








Nikolai Tcherepnin - The Enchanted Kingdom Op. 39 (audio + sheet music)


Nikolai Nikolayevich Tcherepnin (May 15 [O.S. May 3] 1873 – 26 June 1945) was a Russian composer, pianist, and conductor. He was born in Saint Petersburg and...




www.youtube.com




_
3. Anatoly Lyadov,

--**"The Enchanted Lake"








Anatoly Liadov - The Enchanted Lake, Op. 62 (1909)


Anatoly Konstantinovich Lyadov or Liadov (Russian: Анато́лий Константи́нович Ля́дов; 12 May [O.S. 30 April] 1855 – 28 August [O.S. 15 August] 1914) was a Rus...




www.youtube.com





4. Sergei Prokofiev, who mostly studied with others (Gliere, Taneyev, etc.), but attended Rimsky's classes in orchestration,

--***Romeo and Juliet








Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet / Suite No.2 + Presentation (Century's recording : Yevgeny Mravinsky)


Sergueï Sergueïevitch Prokofiev / Сергей Сергеевич Прокофьев (1891-1953)Roméo et Juliette / Romeo und Julia Suite N°2 Op.64*Click to activate the English sub...




www.youtube.com












Prokofiev - Romeo & Juliet - Czech Ph / Ančerl


Sergei ProkofievRomeo & Juliet - SuiteČeská filharmonieKarel AnčerlStudio recording, Prague




www.youtube.com













Prokofiev, ‎Romeo And Juliet Scenes And Dances , SIDE 1 , André Previn , cond


The music and the images were extracted from my lp.




www.youtube.com












Prokofiev, ‎Romeo And Juliet Scenes And Dances, side 2, André Previn , cond


The music and the images were extracted from my lp.




www.youtube.com





--***Cinderella








Cinderella - Ballet in Three Acts, Op. 87, Act I: 1. Introduction


Provided to YouTube by The Orchard EnterprisesCinderella - Ballet in Three Acts, Op. 87, Act I: 1. Introduction · USSR TV and Radio Large Symphony Orchestra ...




www.youtube.com





--***Lieutenant Kijé Suite op.60








Prokofiev Lieutenant Kijé op.60


Sergei Prokofiev 1891-1953Lieutenant Kijé Suite op.6000:00 1. Kijé's Birth04:10 2. Romance08:19 3. Kijé Wedding10:55 4. Troika13:39 5. Kijé BurialClaudi...




www.youtube.com





--***Violin Concerto No. 1








Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1 In D, Op. 19 - 1. Andantino


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupProkofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1 In D, Op. 19 - 1. Andantino · Shlomo Mintz · Chicago Symphony Orchestra · Claudi...




www.youtube.com












Prokofiev - Violin concerto n°1 - Oistrakh / LSO / Matacic


Sergei ProkofievViolin concerto n°1 op19I. Andantino 0:00II. Scherzo. Vivacissimo 9:47III. Moderato 13:38David OistrakhLondon Symphony OrchestraLovro von Mat...




www.youtube.com





--***Symphonies Nos. 3 & 7








Symphony No. 3 in C Minor, Op. 44: I. Moderato


Provided to YouTube by The Orchard EnterprisesSymphony No. 3 in C Minor, Op. 44: I. Moderato · Kirill Karabits · Sergei Prokofiev · Bournemouth Symphony Orch...




www.youtube.com





--**Alexander Nevsky








"Alexander Nevsky" by Sergei Prokofiev (Audio + Full Score)


pf: Claudio Abbado cond/ London Symphony Orchestra & ChorusMezzo-soprano: Elena Obraztsova0:00 - Russia Under the Mongolian Yoke3:06 - Song About Alexander N...




www.youtube.com





--***Scythian Suite, Op. 20








Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - "Ala and Lolly" - I. The Adoration of Veless and Ala


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupProkofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - "Ala and Lolly" - I. The Adoration of Veless and Ala · Chicago Symphony Orche...




www.youtube.com





5. Ottorino Respighi,

--***The Fountains of Rome
--***The Pines of Rome








Pini di Roma, P. 141: I. I pini di Villa Borghese


Provided to YouTube by Warner ClassicsPini di Roma, P. 141: I. I pini di Villa Borghese · Riccardo MutiRespighi: Pines of Rome, Fountains of Rome & Feste Rom...




www.youtube.com












Pines of Rome - I. Pines of the Villa Borghese (Remastered 2021)


Provided to YouTube by Independent DigitalPines of Rome - I. Pines of the Villa Borghese (Remastered 2021) · Fritz Reiner · Chicago Symphony Orchestra · Otto...




www.youtube.com





_--**Trittico botticelliano or _Botticelli Triptych:








Respighi - Botticelli Triptych (Trittico Botticelliano) | Three Botticelli pictures for orchestra


Ottorino Respighi - Trittico botticelliano (Botticelli Triptych, Three Botticelli Pictures) for orchestra, P. 151. Composed in 1927.Parts/Movements:1. La Pri...




www.youtube.com





_--***Vetrate di chiesa_ (_Church Windows_):








Ottorino Respighi - Vetrate di Chiesa (Church Windows) (1926)


Ottorino Respighi (9 July 1879 – 18 April 1936) was an Italian composer, violinist, teacher, and musicologist who was one of the leading Italian composers of...




www.youtube.com





III. Lastly, some of the composers that influenced Rimsky might interest you, as well,

1. Mikhail Glinka,

--*Russlan And Ludmilla (Overture): Russlan And Ludmilla (Overture) / Orchestra Of Mariinsky Theatre

2. Mily Balakirev,

--**Symphony No.1 in C-major: Mily Balakirev - Symphony No.1 in C-major (1866)

3. Hector Berlioz,

--***Symphonie Fantastique:








Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique (Davis / Royal Concertgebouw)







www.youtube.com












Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - Leonard Bernstein - Orchestre National de France


Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, Op. 14 1. Reveries, Passions2. Un Bal3. Scene Aux Champs4. Marche Au Supplice5. Songe D'Une Nuit du SabbatLeonard BernsteinOr...




www.youtube.com





--***Harold in Italy:








BERLIOZ: HAROLD EN ITALIE - LEONARD BERNSTEIN


HECTOR BERLIOZ (1803-1869) - HAROLD EN ITALIE1. Adagio2. Allegretto3. Allegro assai4. Allegro freneticoORCHESTRE NATIONAL DE FRANCELEONARD BERNSTEIN




www.youtube.com





4. Franz Liszt,

--***Les Preludes:








Part I. Les préludes


Provided to YouTube by HungarotonPart I. Les préludes · Budapest Symphony Orchestra · Ferenc Liszt · Árpád JoóSymphonic Poems℗ 1994 HUNGAROTON RECORDS LTD.Re...




www.youtube.com












Liszt Les Preludes


Liszt Les PreludesGeorg SoltiChicago Symphony OrchestraLive Recording,Salzburg,1992




www.youtube.com












Kurt Masur "Les Prèludes" Franz Liszt


"Les Prèludes", Symphonic Poem by Franz LisztGewandhausorchester LeipzigKurt Masur, conductor1977




www.youtube.com












Liszt: Les Préludes, symphonic poem No. 3, S.97 (after Lamartine)


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupLiszt: Les Préludes, symphonic poem No. 3, S.97 (after Lamartine) · London Philharmonic Orchestra · Bernard Haiti...




www.youtube.com





--***Orpheus:








Liszt: Orpheus, symphonic poem No. 4, S.98


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupLiszt: Orpheus, symphonic poem No. 4, S.98 · London Philharmonic Orchestra · Bernard HaitinkLiszt: Complete Tone ...




www.youtube.com












Part I. Orpheus


Provided to YouTube by HungarotonPart I. Orpheus · Budapest Symphony Orchestra · Ferenc Liszt · Árpád JoóSymphonic Poems℗ 1994 HUNGAROTON RECORDS LTD.Release...




www.youtube.com





--**Tasso:
Liszt: Tasso, Lamento e trionfo, symphonic poem No. 2, S.96 (after Byron) Tasso: Lamento e triofo, S. 96/R. 413


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

Excellent! Reiner and Chicago for me.










As it is programmatic, with a quasi concertante aspect of sorts, a logical next step might be Berlioz's Harold in Italy.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Scheherezade is a work that lives or dies with the orchestral soloists....Bolero is another...lots of lovely tunes...sensuous vln solo....very colorful..
It's fun and challenging to play - great bassoon part...i don't listen to it often....my favorite is Reiner/CSO, but Ormandy/PhilaOrch is very fine also..the final mvt of Reiner was done in one take, iirc...has remarkable flow and drive to it...tremendous climax.....


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

mbhaub said:


> 10/10. One of my absolute favorite works for close to 60 years. Never tire of hearing it and it's a lot of fun to play, too. I probably have more Scheherazade's on disk than any other piece of music. Where does one go after? It opened the doors to Rimsky's magical sound world, especially the operas and the suites derived from them. The only other composers who come close are Balakirev, Kalinnikov, and some Glazunov.


Do you have Lawrence Foster, conductor on disc? I think the orchestra is Monte Carlo? Anyway this is the version that made me listen to it. But for some reason not many know about it.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Bigbang said:


> Do you have Lawrence Foster, conductor on disc? I think the orchestra is Monte Carlo? Anyway this is the version that made me listen to it. But for some reason not many know about it.


I don't know the Foster. Should I? I am very, very picky in what Scheherazades I keep and listen to. There are two minimum requirements: there can be NO cuts of any kind and the orchestration is played exactly as R-K wrote it. I want that marvelous score played the way the composer wanted it. Is that so much to ask? Apparently so because the conductors who respect the composer are in the minority. Ormandy made cuts. Stokowski messed it up totally. Termikanov screwed with the closing of III. Even Reiner: he re-writes the dynamics in the bass part at the beginning of IV. There is no conductor who is on the same genius level as R-K. The ones that I listen to most and who play it correctly: Goosens, Mackerras, Monteux, Serebrier, Bernstein(!), Matacic, Kondrashin, and a few others.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Favorites:

Stokowski 1927
Kondrashin (Krebbers’ violin solo is beautiful!)
Gergiev
Beecham
Stokowski/Decca
Van Beinum
Previn/LSO
Goossens


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> Favorites:
> 
> Stokowski 1927
> Kondrashin (Krebbers’ violin solo is beautiful!)
> ...


No Reiner?


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Rimsky's _Scheherazade _is one of the great late-Romantic orchestral warhorses; very colorful and sensual. I'm pretty sure that John Williams lifted some influence from Schererazade when he composed the soundtrack to the all-time greatest disaster movie, _The Poseidon Adventure_. Not withstanding Rimsky's exemplary orchestration, even in a stripped-down version, it loses little impact, as evidenced in Kazuhito and Naoko Yamashita's transcription for twin guitars.











While Scheherazade doesn't quite seem rise to level of, say, Beethoven's _Ninth_ or Bach's _St. Matthew Passion_; just about every major conductor from Bernstein to Ormandy to Karajan, to Stokowsky, Celibidace, Reiner, et. al, has tried their hand at at it; so I'm not about to argue with that line-up.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

EvaBaron said:


> No Reiner?


Not my favorite. To my ears it is technically brilliant but missing something of the sensual spirit of the work.


----------



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

The score of this work is very interesting to follow. You can see how difficult the 2 cadenzas of the 4th movement are. The festival has three time signatures: 2/8, 6/16, and 3/8. The first violins have harmonics in the shipwreck section.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Aurelian said:


> The festival has three time signatures: 2/8, 6/16, and 3/8.


This is true, but not a problem at all: in fact, it makes it much easier to read and play. After that last violin cadenza the movement goes "in 1'. Some sections are 2/8. But rather than have to write endless triplets. putting some sections in 3/8 makes it much easier. And even 140 years or so after its premiere, there is still debate on how some of the rythms should be played. Part of the problem is the way R-K beamed 1/16th together. There are several recordings where you can hear the conflic between say bassoons and horns when they didn't agree on how to play it and the conductor either isn't aware of the problem or couldn't hear anytthing wrong. The very, very old recordings of the work from the 1920s and '30s are so important because they are likely as close to what R-K wanted as we'll ever have. What's really needed is a new Urtext score and maybe clarify some of the issues.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I think *Scheherazade* is a great piece when you are just getting to know classical music and maybe for a few years after that. Once you've been around a decade, however, a little of it goes a long way. I'd say it compares to Mussorgsky's *Pictures At An Exhibition* in many ways. I'd say it has the same limitations.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

I think RK’s Scheherazade allows much more opportunity for flexibility and artistic nuance than does the Mussorgsky Pics. Hence my reply on the Reiner recording above. I think Scheherazade is more than an orchestral showpiece.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I gave it an 8/10. I enjoy it when I hear it, but I seldom listen to it and when I want to listen to Rimsky-Korsakov, I usually listen to works that aren't discussed too much like _Sadko_ or orchestral suites from one of his operas. I also really enjoy the _Russian Easter Festival Overture_, the _Piano Concerto_ and the prelude, _On the Tomb_. At some point, I need to get around to exploring his operas and chamber music.


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

mbhaub said:


> I don't know the Foster. Should I? I am very, very picky in what Scheherazades I keep and listen to. There are two minimum requirements: there can be NO cuts of any kind and the orchestration is played exactly as R-K wrote it. I want that marvelous score played the way the composer wanted it. Is that so much to ask? Apparently so because the conductors who respect the composer are in the minority. Ormandy made cuts. Stokowski messed it up totally. Termikanov screwed with the closing of III. Even Reiner: he re-writes the dynamics in the bass part at the beginning of IV. There is no conductor who is on the same genius level as R-K. The ones that I listen to most and who play it correctly: Goosens, Mackerras, Monteux, Serebrier, Bernstein(!), Matacic, Kondrashin, and a few others.


`No, you should not seek out the Foster. You mentioned you have the work on disc more than any other work so I was curious if you had heard it. I have not played it in quite some time and will probably look for it somewhere in storage. I have no idea of what cuts if any were done to the work.


----------

